# Ron Cooper early 70s



## wheelbender6 (Nov 1, 2018)

***OOOPs. I meant to post this under Vintage Lightweights; not Lightweight Schwinns. My bad******

About 15 years ago, my boss found an abandoned, sun rotted road bike at the back of his property and asked me if I wanted it. I was an avid mountain biker, but decided that I wanted the old road bike.
-After disassembly, I applied rubbing compound to the frame. After years of Arizona sun, you could not tell what color it was. I expected it to  be a department store bike, but the the rubbing compound revealed that Ron Cooper was painted on the down tube. I had to look it up. Ron Cooper frames, in the 70s, were hand made at his shop outside London.
-I revived the old Ron Cooper and later rode it in the MS-150.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Pretty cool! Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Sven (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice find. Welcome...Learn a lot, Laugh a lot


----------

